# Small Necklace PFS



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

I was looking for a slingshot that looked nothing like a slingshot, so I could take it places where they are frowned upon. B) I also wanted to be able to conceal it so I wouldn't get asked funny questions. With butterfly bands it becomes a necklace.









BTW, I have already tried frameless, but the ammo seems to be attracted to the forks.


----------



## Drew_Bilbrey (Dec 6, 2013)

The Norseman said:


> I was looking for a slingshot that looked nothing like a slingshot, so I could take it places where they are frowned upon. B) I also wanted to be able to conceal it so I wouldn't get asked funny questions. With butterfly bands it becomes a necklace.
> IMG_4372.JPG
> BTW, I have already tried frameless, but the ammo seems to be attracted to the forks.


That one is small too!


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

Yours is more pretty!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Nice - been looking to do similar.


----------



## rosco (Jan 10, 2012)

Nice work. Coincidentally I saw this today in a similar vein. Dankung.


----------



## STO (Mar 2, 2018)

Clever little design. I like it. What is the material?


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

STO said:


> Clever little design. I like it. What is the material?


Good old HDPE.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

The Norseman said:


> I was looking for a slingshot that looked nothing like a slingshot, so I could take it places where they are frowned upon. B) I also wanted to be able to conceal it so I wouldn't get asked funny questions. With butterfly bands it becomes a necklace.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't need to see that. I am obsessing over little flingers right now. Slick!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

Mojave Mo said:


> The Norseman said:
> 
> 
> > I was looking for a slingshot that looked nothing like a slingshot, so I could take it places where they are frowned upon. B) I also wanted to be able to conceal it so I wouldn't get asked funny questions. With butterfly bands it becomes a necklace.
> ...


Your little shooters would get the job done just as well, or better!


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

The Norseman said:


> Mojave Mo said:
> 
> 
> > The Norseman said:
> ...


You are being kind. The closest my frames have been to a rubber band is on this forum! If I can make them shoot well then I will be pumped! In one photo you can see a pink scar on the back of my hand where I tried to drive a 9.5mm steel ball through it. I have studied intently on avoiding that again. MM









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

LOL. I nearly broke my index finger in an attempt to shoot frameless with an overpowered bandset.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

The Norseman said:


> LOL. I nearly broke my index finger in an attempt to shoot frameless with an overpowered bandset.


Frameless is fascinating to me. I'd likely be my only sling if I lived in the remote tropics near a rubber factory and only had enough money to hunt for an egg a day. Whoa?!....I can afford a frame, so I have a choice in the matter. The more I see it, the more I see the shooter being very in tune with their environment. I bet those shooters are good at golf too. MM

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

In Middle School I was a frameless wizard. Arthritis and age has made me a ttf shooter... narrow forks. These little pfs confound me and my grip, but for sake of functional jewelry... I may just try it again. 
Or maybe just wear a really big hat to conceal a regular size ttf frame? 
M.Mo I like the aesthetics of that little frame. 
They both super cool! What to make next?


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

MakoPat said:


> In Middle School I was a frameless wizard. Arthritis and age has made me a ttf shooter... narrow forks. These little pfs confound me and my grip, but for sake of functional jewelry... I may just try it again.
> Or maybe just wear a really big hat to conceal a regular size ttf frame?
> M.Mo I like the aesthetics of that little frame.
> They both super cool! What to make next?


Overall I am a little confused over the definition of a slingshot that actually shoots! I think The Norseman dialed it in well and price worthy. I am copying little ideas I see here and there. I just haven't translated what you see here into a 'shooting' condition yet! When that happens I will be posting video's of me popping NECCO's out of the air! MM


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Awesome little Pfs! I shoot Frameless all day! 









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ForkLess (Aug 15, 2018)

Tiny tiny turtle, its like its not there. But everything is ready to go! No lining band up and all that. Just made another one.....


----------



## ForkLess (Aug 15, 2018)

But love you tiny little necklace shooter. Sad its coming to this, but just makes us design more innovative slingshots.


----------

